# Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???



## Simon81 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe mich gerade hier bei euch registriert, weil mir einen Frage unter den Nägeln brennt und ich hier bestimmt Fachmännischen/Fachfraulichen  Rat bekommen kann.  

Also, ich habe von Teichfischen gehört, die auch an der Haut knabbern, wenn man z.B. die Hand ruhig ins Wasser hält. Meine natürlich nicht Piranhas  Sondern eher Putzerfische oder so.

Gibt es so etwas wirkllich?  So ähnlich wie beim Doktorfisch. Kennt hier jemand solche Fischarten, die für den Gartenteich geeignet sind? 

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG Simon  (Teich Newbie)


----------



## LotP (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

du meinst die Rötliche Saubarbe,
leider muss ich dich enttäuschen... ich zitier mal aus Wikipedia:
"Eine Population der Roten Saugbarbe lebt in warmen Quellen mit einer Wassertemperatur bis zu 36 °C" 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rötliche_Saugbarbe


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Hi Simon,
:Willkommen2

es gibt einige Fische, die nach einer Anlernphase das Futter aus der Hand nehmen oder schon an der Hand knabbern, weil sie denken es gibt Futter.

Bei deiner Teichgröße könnten das dann z.B. Goldfische sein.
Die sind verfressen genug, damit sie darauf trainiert werden können.

Leider ist auch die Vermehrungsfreude sehr groß und damit kann man sich ein Überbevölkerungsproblem einhandeln.

Es wäre toll, wenn du deinen Teich und die Technik mal etwas näher beschreibst.
Dann werden sich schon die passenden Fingerknabberer für dich finden.


----------



## schluffi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Meine __ Moderlieschen machen das. 
Allerdings ist das Geknabber nicht so heftig, dass man es z.B. bei Schuppenflechte einsetzten könnte.


----------



## Simon81 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Hallo,

Ihr seid ja von der schnellen Sorte. Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten!

@LotP
Genau, der sogenannte Knangalfisch soll natürlich als Vorbild dienen. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass der in unseren Breiten nichts im Gartenteich verloren hat

@Joerg
Das ist doch mal ne Aussage "Es gibt einige Fische ..."! Welche außer den erwähnten Goldis wären dass denn?? Gegen Vermehrungsfreudige habe ich übrigens nichts ... also auch nicht bei Fischen:knuddel

@Schluffi
Danke!!! __ Moderlieschen sind dann momentan meine erste Wahl. Das Bild ist vielversprechend! 

 Ist mir etwas peinlich aber um das ganze kurz zu konkretisieren:
Ich habe furchtbar ätzende Neurodermitis zwischen den Fingern und die Kangalfische haben mir im Urlaub super geholfen. Daher suche ich Teichfeste Kaltwasserfische für meinen Teich, die nicht nur nuckeln sondern möglichst auch knabbern können (nach entsprechender Dressur). Habe von Heilpraktikern gehört, die __ Schmerlen einsetzen. Aber die brauchen leider Wärme und sind nur fürs Aquarium geeignet und ein Aquarium kommt für mich nicht in Frage.

Über weitere Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!

lg Simon


----------



## canis (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Welche Schmerle haben dir denn die Heilpraktiker empfohlen? Die Schmerle als Art gibts nämlich nicht, es handelt sich dabei um eine ganze Familie. Darunter gibts auch einheimische Arten, namentlich die __ Bachschmerle (Bartgrundel) oder die __ Dorngrundel. Zumindest erstere lässt sich ganz gut im Aquarium halten und dürfte sich auch in Gartenteichen wohl fühlen. Im Teich hatte ich die Art zwar nie, aber sie gilt als anspruchslos gegenüber der Wasserqualität und ist erstaunlich tolerant gegenüber hohen Temperaturen.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Ich war neulich im Teich tauchen, da ich einige Unterwasserpflanzen eingestzt habe. Dabei haben mich meine Bitterlinge regelrecht angegriffen. Lag aber wohl eher daran, dass ich in der Nähe der __ Muscheln war.


----------



## pema (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Hallo,
angeregt durch Barbaras Foto habe ich meine Füße auch mal meinen __ Moderlieschen präsentiert 
Sie kabbern und es kitzelt sehr schön...ob sie aber wirkliche 'Putzerfische' sind...keine Ahnung. 
Auf jeden Fall ist es sehr angenehm und lustig

petra


----------



## neuemmendorfer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Ihr müsst Ungeziefer an den Füßen haben! Meine __ Moderlieschen suchen ganz schnell das Weite!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Hi Simon,

Einen "Doktorfisch" kannst Du aber im Teich halten. Die __ Schleie. Früher nahm man an dieser Fisch heilt andere Fischarten. Daher wurde er von Quaxsalbern auch Patienten unter das Bett oder Kissen gelegt und mußte dann da liegen bleiben bis der Patient gesund, (oder es im Zimmer nicht mehr auszuhalten) war

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*



> Ihr müsst Ungeziefer an den Füßen haben! Meine __ Moderlieschen suchen ganz schnell das Weite!



Nein, unsere Moderlieschen mögen uns

petra


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

Hallo 
Reibt euch doch mal mit  in Fischoel getränktem Fischmehl ein und legt euch dann in einen Koiteich 

Ich glaube die putzen dann nicht die verputzen gleich....

lolAlso mich würde schon interessieren wie lange man das aushältlol

 (und nein ich mache es nicht, auf keinem Fall)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Ihr müsst Ungeziefer an den Füßen haben! Meine __ Moderlieschen suchen ganz schnell das Weite!



Vielleicht hast Du Schweißfüße und sie suchen deshalb das Weite ... 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Putzer-, Doktor-, Knabberfische im Teich???*

So, ich habe jetzt todesmutig einen Selbstversuch gestartet.

Hand ins Wasser gehängt. Bis auf ein neugieriges Notropis chrosomus keine Reaktion. 

Dann mal ganz vorsichtig mit den Fingern gewackelt. Oha - es tut sich was. Man kommt näher. 

Weiter mit den Fingern gewackelt. Das erste __ Bitterling-Weibchen versucht mal zart zu zupfen. 
Und zack - die ganz Hand hing voller zuppelnder Fischchen. Bitterlinge, Pimephales promelas und Notropis chrosomus.

Völlig desinteressiert bzw. lieber weit weg hielten sich die __ Moderlieschen und Phoxinus phoxinus.

Wenn es denn endlich etwas wärmer wird, versuch ich es nochmal mit der Kamera.


----------

